# Dublin, VA - Princess, Young W



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15563924


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

More About Princess:
This dog is currently under the care of Pulaski County Animal Control.

If you think you may be interested in adopting this dog, please fill out our adoption application and send it to [email protected] If you are approved, the adoption fee for this dog would be $85. That includes the $15 Animal Control fee and a $70 spay/neuter fee. Princess is up-to-date with routine shots.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

boy is she pretty!!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW !!!!!! She's beautiful.....if you're looking for a white, especially, she looks like a great dog ! PLEASE, someone must have a little more room for Princess? Someone's pup needs a pal.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump the little Princess.


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

shes georgous


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## toomanygsds (Jul 30, 2002)

Just FYI, Princess is dog-aggressive. I've already contacted the shelter about her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone ??


----------

